# Certaines touches claviers ne fonctionnent pas



## Justine_Lau (7 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
C'est avec désespoir que je vous demande de l'aide.
Voilà, j'ai 2 claviers avec fil et 1 sans fil.
Les 3 claviers ne fonctionnent pas correctement.
Les lettres de la première ligne de lettre ne fonctionnent pas, celles du milieu fonctionnent à moitié et la dernière ligne fonctionnent.
J'ai bien vérifié dans "accès universel" que "touches de souris" soient désactivés,
J'ai vérifier dans "clavier" que "les touches F1,F2..." soient désactivés.
J'ai ragréer mon clavier standard pour voir si mes touches sont reconnues... Et elles le sont autant que mon clavier sans fil.
De plus, sur le clavier virtuel, les touches "ˋ" et "^" sont en oranges.

AIDEZ MOI s'il vous plait.

Sur 3 claviers, aucuns ne fonctionnent.

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2015)

Justine_Lau a dit:


> De plus, sur le clavier virtuel, les touches "ˋ" et "^" sont en oranges.


Ceci est normal. C'est pour indiquer que la lettre suivante (enfin certaines) va s'inscrire en dessous et pas à la suite. ô ê î à ù

Si les trois claviers présentent la même anomalie, il est fort possible que ce soit un trouble logiciel.

As-tu installé un driver spécifique à l'un de tes claviers ? Auquel cas il perturberait le fonctionnement du Mac ?

Faire un démarrage en mode Safe Boot et voir comment se comporte le clavier natif.


----------



## Justine_Lau (8 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si les trois claviers présentent la même anomalie, il est fort possible que ce soit un trouble logiciel.
> 
> As-tu installé un driver spécifique à l'un de tes claviers ? Auquel cas il perturberait le fonctionnement du Mac ?
> 
> Faire un démarrage en mode Safe Boot et voir comment



Je n'ai installé aucun logiciel.
L'iMac sort à l'instant de chez le réparateur, mais j'ai ce problème là depuis bien avant. Et je commence à en avoir marre de racheter des claviers


----------



## Justine_Lau (8 Juillet 2015)

Aaaaah j'ai redémarré en Safe boot, le changement c'est que maintenant presque toutes les touches fonctionnent mais quand je tape,

a =a&
z=zé
e=e"
r=r'
t= (marche pas)
y= (marche pas)
u=uè

Etc.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2015)

Aïe.

En fait, il écrit la lettre du dessus à la suite. Mais trois claviers qui font la même chose, c'est sur la machine que ça coince.

Tu n'as pas soumis ce bug au réparateur ?

As-tu essayé sur un autre compte ?

Autre idée : redémarre sur la partition Récupération d'OS X. Maintienir alt puisque cmd R risque de poser des problèmes.

Là, tu ouvres le Terminal et tu essayes les claviers. Si cela fait pareil c'est que le problème est dans la machine.


----------

